# RIP Apoc, the one I kept



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Last night I said goodbye to a dear old friend, Apoc. I believe it was due to old age, since he was about 4.5 years old and this past week he was really starting to look it. His parents were the first bettas I had ever bred and of their children he was the only one I kept. He had the personality of his father, so spunky and full of energy... Even with age he never mellowed out. I enjoyed our flaring competitions lol. Honestly there isn't much I could say here that would give him justice. He was simply an amazing betta and it was a great honor to have him as long as I did. Thank you Apoc for all that you taught me and have a nice long rest, you deserve it. 

@2 years








@ 3.5 years


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

4.5 years, he was a lucky fish....


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that it is awsome that you had him his whole life darkmoon! And isnt even 4 years above standard for bettas? He was very beautiful.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

He was GORGEOUS...and I know he had a long, happy life with you.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

What breed was he he looked like a beute. (australian slang for beauty!)


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone. He lived a good ling time, always had at least 3 gallons, usually more, always heated.... and he was well fed of course. He always looked a tough bloated! I'm glad to say I didn't regret anything with him! 

Wolfboy, he was a bicolored (black and red) crowntail. My favorite color/tail combination


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive always liked how crowntails flared. Sooo pretty.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well, that is a great age for him  the usual age, is 4-5 anyways... So you definitely had a lucky betta  or, he was lucky to have you!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, it was probably a little bit of both haha. His father also lived a pretty long life, 3-4 years I think, so he had good sturdy genes. I already miss our flaring competitions, they were so fun. It was our routine at feeding time! Poor boy. It's going to be awhile before I can put another betta in his spot, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww of course


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree and know how u feel cause i recently lost a dog he was 16. Pretty good age for dogs. He died of a tumor. I will always miss him as i remember how if he put his ears up it looked like ge had a mask on cause his face is black up to his nose. Remembering this i feel sad :'(


----------

